# Not quite a layout....



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Its closer to a test track. Not quite finished yet. I'm still working on the roundhouse.
I'm considering putting some false fronts along the wall.What do you think?

i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii75/smckittr/100_0011.jpg
edit: i forgot about the width limi. I've changed it to a link.

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

It seems pretty spiffy. 

Are you sure you have room for false fronts? 

If it is a test track, then how about a switch or two, passing through a switch is a test of a locomotives or cars ability. 

Any plans for expansion?


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

It's ahead of my layout


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By trainmaster1989 on 03/02/2008 11:41 PM
Its closer to a test track. Not quite finished yet. I'm still working on the roundhouse.
I'm considering putting some false fronts along the wall.What do you think?








_ edit: i forgot about the width limi. I've changed it to a link._
Easy enough to fix that.  

Given the apparent lack of space, false fronts would be a nice addition to your starter railroad.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice start and good use of the space you have. I think false fronts would look good. Would you scratch build them?


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the comments guys. 

Thinker T, Jimtyp, 
I think i would have space for false fronts. They would be scratch built using cardstock backing and some strip wood to keep them thin. No porches of course. I think one of them might be a small speeder shed. I'm not sure about the others. Any suggestions? 

My dad also mentioned a switch when i finished wiring it yesterday. I would use it to connect the far track in the roundhouse over a little bridge. With a little work i could do it. So i put a bachmann RH switch on my birthday list.  

Expansion: The track, at least at that level is about as big as it will get. I do have plans for some shelves that i have on the other side of the room. I need more train storage. ;-) 

Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a link to some classic railroad structures: 
structures 

It's basically a digitized book. 

I think the speeder shed would be great. How about a station to pick up some passengers? Or depot for goods? Your railroad has to earn some money to keep going  

Your bridge with a switch sounds way cool! 

I hear you about the train storage, never enough!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey its a good start! Maybe save for a automatic reverser? 

To be quite honest with you I would have serious doubts about storing my cars over my bed without some sort of restraint. A mild earthquake will send them onto your head! Ouch! I've been installing a wood plate rail (also called galley rail) on both my in the house and garage storage racks. They sell it in 4foot sections at Home Depot. Heres a section on the outdoor storage:









I've also done several facades based on Piko kits, but personally my favorites are the facades made by "House of Balsa" they are awesome kits and just right for a set up like yours.

www.houseofbalsa.com


----------



## trainmaster1989 (Jan 4, 2008)

Jimtyp, 
that book looks reall useful. Thanks for the pointer I haven't gotten the time to go through it all but my initial reconisance looked very promising [] 

Vsmith, 

Actually the shelves have brass poles along the edges that would prevent the trains from coming down during an earthquake. I too would be afraid to sleep under those things without a guardrail of some kind. I'll definately check out the house of balsa site. I had forgotten about them. 

Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## SandyR (Jan 6, 2008)

What a neat railroad! Please keep us up to date with the false front buildings; good idea about the cardboard backing to keep them from jutting out too far. 
SandyR


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, on closer look I can see the poles now.


----------

